# Como dejar la celda en blanco, cuando tiene una formula??



## asdfg_desahogate

Saludos,

Que debo hacer para que NO aparezca el guion (-) o el simbolo de dolar ($) cuando en esa celda existe una formula pero no tiene data.
Ejemplo:

C1= A1+B1 (si no hay data en A1, ni B1, en C1 aperece un guion (  -  ) o si fue configurado como dinero aparece ($  -  )

Como puedo hacer para que no aparezca NADA en esa celda, cuando no tenga data??.  Gracias por adelantado.

ASDFG


----------



## Ronald Moore

Espero que me entienda, ya que todavía no domino el idioma español y no tengo Excel en español.  No entiendo porque se ve el guión, pero tengo dos sugerencias. Pruebe esta fórmula en C1:

=IF(A1+B1,A1+B1,"")

Si todavía aparece el guión, creo que puede usar lo que se llama "conditional formatting" en inglés.  La idea es usar el blanco como el color del texto in C1, solo cuando el valor de la celda es 0.  Escriba la fórmula original en C1.  Con la celda C1 seleccionada, desde el menu, seleccione

              Format> Conditional Formatting

Luego elija "cell value is", "equal to", y escriba 0 en el tercer campo.  Ahora, pulse "Format".  Usando el "drop-down" de Color, escoja el color blanco.


----------



## Juan Pablo González

Se puede cambiar el formato de la celda de

_($* #,##0.00_);_($* (#,##0.00);_($* "-"??_);_(@_)

a

_($* #,##0.00_);_($* (#,##0.00);;_(@_)

o también cambiar la fórmula

=SI(CONTAR(A1,B1),A1+B1, "")


----------



## asdfg_desahogate

Ronald y Juan Pablo,

Mil Gracias Ronald (su español es excelente) y Juan Pablo, mil gracias.  Yo tengo MS Excel 2003 (English Version).  Utilize la forula de Juan Pablo (=IF(COUNT(A1,B1),A1+B1, "") y me funciono muy bien.  Nuevamente, gracias por su colaboracion.

ASDFG


----------

